# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe en opeens wazig zien

## moon39

goede dag,

ik ben nieuw hier ,en ik heb een vraag.

ik ben al maanden zo moe ik kan wel blijven slapen,als ik sóchtends om 11 uur uit bed kom ,kom ik er alleen uit omdat het moet,anders slaap ik zo door :Frown: 
en sssávonds ben ik om 19 00 uur alweer moe :Confused: 

verder heb ik nu al een paar keer mee gemaakt dat ik ineens wazig ging zien,echt heel slecht,soms met 1 oog soms met 2 ogen,maar als ik dan naar bed ga en 2 uurtjes slaap is het weer weg :Smile: 

verder heb ik het ook altijd koud,en kan zo ineens een zweet aanval krijgen,,s;nachts wordt ik badebd in het zweet wakker,terwijl ik het koud heb :Confused: 

verder heb ik ook last van spastiche benen en armen als ik moe wordt,dan krijg ik een zoort schokken in mijn benen en kan ze niet stil houden,dat komt dan steeds terug,tot ik naar bed ga.

weet iemand mischien wat het is????
ik ga maandag naar de huisarts,maar als ik eerlijk ben ben ik bang dat ik naar huis wordt gestuurd met een verhaaltje van najaarsmoeheid of zo

ik hoop dat ik duidelijk ben geweest,,en dat iemand wat herkent,,alvast bedankt gr moon

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Nee ik herken dit niet, en ik zou zo ook niet weten wat het zou kunnen zijn. Maar ik zou je wel willen adviseren om je niet zomaar even weg te laten sturen door je huisarts met één of ander vaag verhaaltje. Vraag je huisarts gewoon om een bloedonderzoek. Je schrijft dat je dit al maanden hebt, dus sta erop dat er verder wordt gekeken, o.a met een bloedonderzoek. Succes

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hallo Moon,

Zoals Deylana als zegt: je niet laten wegsturen bij je huisarts!

Weet niet of je veel moet plassen en drinken ? Of je veel of weinig eet ? Hoe je temperatuur is ?
Schrijf ook alles waar je last van hebt op voor je huisarts. Kan je niets vergeten.

----------


## moon39

hallo,
allereerst bedankt voor jullie reachtie,
ik ben net bij de huisarts geweest,ze heeft mijn bloeddruk gemeten,en mijn hart geluisterd,bloeddruk is laag,maar dat is normaal voor mij,dat heb ik altijd al gehad,hart klonk ook goed.
nu moet ik bloedprikken,voor hb,schildklier,en ontstekingen enz ,en dan over een week weer terug komen voor de uitslag,en ze ging daarna verder kijken.gr moon

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Goed dat er nu bloedonderzoek wordt gedaan. Heel goed!! 
Laat nog ff weten hoe het verder gaat???

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## moon39

ja ik laat het horen,moet volgende week terug naar de huisarts,,gr moon

----------


## katje45

Hallo Moon,

Goed te horen dat de huisarts je serieus genomen hebt. Nu afwachten op de bloeduitslag dus.
Sterkte tot dan.

----------


## mvd

hallo Moon,

Sinds 4 maand heb ik dezelfde klachten. Moe zijn, wazig zien, maar ook erge nekpijn. Er is een kleine afwijking aan m'n schildklier en bijnier geconstateerd, maar helaas te weinig om er iets mee te doen volgens de specialist. M'n hormomen zijn dus op de hobbel. Er is arthrose geconstateerd in mijn nek, maar ook daar kunnen ze niet zoveel aan doen. De pijn is soms zo heftig dat ik af en toe valium slik. De chiropractor probeert de zenuwbanen van de nek en schouder iets te manupileren, maar vooralsnog helpt het niet. Soms voel ik me, zeker bij de huisarts, niet begrepen en ben ik radeloos. 
Ben nu driftig op zoek naar iets of iemand die me wel kan helpen en me serieus neemt. 

groet,
mvd

----------


## katje45

> hallo Moon,
> 
> Sinds 4 maand heb ik dezelfde klachten. Moe zijn, wazig zien, maar ook erge nekpijn. Er is een kleine afwijking aan m'n schildklier en bijnier geconstateerd, maar helaas te weinig om er iets mee te doen volgens de specialist. M'n hormomen zijn dus op de hobbel. Er is arthrose geconstateerd in mijn nek, maar ook daar kunnen ze niet zoveel aan doen. De pijn is soms zo heftig dat ik af en toe valium slik. De chiropractor probeert de zenuwbanen van de nek en schouder iets te manupileren, maar vooralsnog helpt het niet. Soms voel ik me, zeker bij de huisarts, niet begrepen en ben ik radeloos. 
> Ben nu driftig op zoek naar iets of iemand die me wel kan helpen en me serieus neemt. 
> 
> groet,
> mvd


Hallo,

Ben je er al eens bij een neuroloog voor geweest ?

----------


## mvd

He Katje,

Ik geloof dat ik inmiddels alle specialisten heb gehad in het ziekenhuis. De neuroloog heeft artrose geconstateerd en medicatie voor geschreven, maar dit brengt geen verlichting. De revalidatie arts vindt dat ik in een specialistisch team onder behandeling moet. Hier zit een psycholoog, fysiotherapeut, ergotherapeut en de revalidatie arts in. Aangezien ik een depressief verleden heb denken ze dat m'n lijf op is en nu lichamelijke klachten krijg. Wie weet hebben ze gelijk. Maar heb je dan echt zo veel pijn?????
Ik begin aan mezelf te twijfelen. 

groetjes, mvd

----------


## katje45

> He Katje,
> 
> Ik geloof dat ik inmiddels alle specialisten heb gehad in het ziekenhuis. De neuroloog heeft artrose geconstateerd en medicatie voor geschreven, maar dit brengt geen verlichting. De revalidatie arts vindt dat ik in een specialistisch team onder behandeling moet. Hier zit een psycholoog, fysiotherapeut, ergotherapeut en de revalidatie arts in. Aangezien ik een depressief verleden heb denken ze dat m'n lijf op is en nu lichamelijke klachten krijg. Wie weet hebben ze gelijk. Maar heb je dan echt zo veel pijn?????
> Ik begin aan mezelf te twijfelen. 
> 
> groetjes, mvd


Hallo,

En hebben ze niet eens de moeite genomen om het met pijnbestrijding je nekklachten te verminderen?
Is toch heel vervelend voor je. Maar twijfel vooral niet aan je zelf!
Zie de revalidatie als een manier om met je fysieke klachten om te kunnen gaan. Om je zoveel mogelijk toch nog te kunnen laten doen.
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## moon39

:Frown: sorry dames het heeft even geduurd voor ik weer reageerde :Embarrassment: ,uit mijn bloedtest is niks,,helemaal niks gekomen :Confused: (nog geen ontstoken teennagel zegt de dokter)
dus zegt ze het zit waarschijnlijk psigisch(of hoe je dat ook schrijft),,,ik heb een verwijsbrief naar de psigoloog :Big Grin: 
ik was het er niet helemaal mee eens,,want ik weet wel dat ik de nodige bagage heb,maar ik heb al eens eerder daar bij zo iemand gelopen,en geloof mij,met mijn verleden gaan de psigologen al in hun handen wrijven, :EEK!: ik kan er een boek over schrijven,maar om dat nu weer allemaal daar op te ratelen zit ik niet op te wachten, :Frown: en volgens mij helpt dat ook niks,je gaat je alleen maar zielig voelen :Embarrassment: )
de huisarts heeft in de brief naar de psigoloog geshreven dat ze niet meer in mijn verleden moeten graven,maar met de problemen moeten werken waar ik nu mee zit( ja ik ben een denken,en een tobber,maar zo ben ik gemaakt)dat komt door mijn verleden toch? dussssss jullie voelen het al aan komen denk ik ,ze gaan weer graven ben ik bang :Mad: 
maargoed als ik geen afspraak maak bij de psygoloog helpen ze me ook niet verder denk ik,,dus ik moet wel :Mad: IK WORDT ER ZOOOO MOE VAN!!!!!!,alleen de gedachte al dat ik daar weer heen moet puffffff,de brief ligt in de kast,,,wie geeft me het zetje om een afspraak te maken :Wink: 
nou het is een heel verhaal geworden,,,oja iets belangrijks vergeten te melden het vele slpen ,wisselt nu af met hele nachten wakker liggen en mijn gedachten niet uit kunnen zetten ,ik maaaaal maar door :Frown:  :Frown: ja dat ik weer het andere uiterste gr moon :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## katje45

Hallo Moon,

Kan me voorstellen dat je niet op zo'n psych zit te wachten. Maar het kan soms ook zo zijn dat ze je met je klachten kunnen leren omgaan en dan niet je verleden oprakelen. Vooral ook omdat je daar al eerder therapie hebt gehad.
Maar nu lig je hier weer over te piekeren en dat is ook niet de bedoeling. Misschien als tip, zal yoga geen oplossing kunnen zijn? Zodat je goed leert te ontspannen enzo.
Heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## els61

Toen ik 32 was had ik dat ook, na 10 jaar bleek ik MS te hebben.

----------


## katje45

> Toen ik 32 was had ik dat ook, na 10 jaar bleek ik MS te hebben.


Hallo Els,

Wat moet dit verschikkelijk zijn geweest voor je om dit te horen en hebben. Wil je heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## els61

Leuk dat je reageert. Vervelend ja. Maar ik zit nu met een een ander probleem. Heb voor de 4de keer pfeiffer. Doodmoe (dat ben ik ook al van de MS) en ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat mensen op 60 jarige leeftijd tot 4 keer toe pfeiffer krijgen (en dat terwijl ik nooit tong zoen, waar het van moet komen). Groetjes Els

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Els,

De ziekte van pfeiffer hoef je niet perse te krijgen door tongzoenen hoor :Wink: 
je kunt het bijvoorbeeld ook krijgen als iemand die het heeft, gedronken heeft uit een glas wat daarna niet goed schoongemaakt is en jij er vervolgens uit drinkt, en zo zijn er nog wel meer redenen hoe je het kunt krijgen :Wink: 
Vorig jaar heb ik wel de ziekte van pfeiffer gehad, maar dat was dus wel door tongzoenen met mn toemalige vriend (vond het leuk om me even niet te melden dat hij het had terwijl hij het wist!!!) toen dus ook meteen uitgemaakt

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## JOJO

wazig zien is best logisch bij extreme moeheid ik zelf ben chauffeur en kan veel minder scherp zien bij oververmoeidheid mischien een tijdje naar je lichaam luisteren door veel rust te nemen al is dat altijd lastig succes ermee

----------


## Agnes574

Moon39,

Jou raad ik écht aan die brief uit de kast te halen en een afspraak te maken met die psycholoog...wat je niet wilt vertellen vertel je gewoon niet;BASTA....maar als ik je verhaal zo lees (wakker liggen,tobben,badend in het zweet wakker worden,koud hebben,altijd moe zijn,etc) herken ik zelf veel dingen!!
Bij mij is er de diagnose CVS uitgekomen (Chronisch Vermoeidheid Syndroom)
Eén ding...zoek een psycholoog waar je je goed bij voelt..anders lukt het gesprek toch niet (spreek uit ervaring!).
Ik heb soms het gevoel dat er 'wazige vliesjes' over mijn ogen liggen..knap lastig...maar ik weet dat het bij mij door vermoeidheid en overbelasting komt!

Sterkte!!!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Moon39, hoe gaat het nu met je? Ben je bij de psych geweest? Is er al een oorzaak en/of oplossing gevonden voor je vermoeidheid? Heel veel sterkte!

@ Els61, hoe gaat het nu? Ik las elders op de site dat je ook lezingen over MS geeft, waar doe je dat zoal? Vind het overigens super dat je mensen erover voorlicht! Is de Pfeiffer nog steeds zo prominent aanwezig? Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## moon39

he hallo allemaal,

nou jullie hebben al heel lang niks meer van mij gehoord,sorry hiervoor ik heb een tijd zonder comp gezeten,
ik wil jullie bedanken voor jullie reachtie's luus en agnes en de rest.
inmiddels ben ik bijna een jaar verder,de vermoeitheid wordt alleen maar erger,en sávonds kan ik al niks meer lezen omdat alles wazig is.
ik loop nu bij ggz en volg een curcus (omgaan met emotie's) en bij de psygiater die heeft mijn prozac verhoogd.
niks helpt ,,,, ik pak alles aan omdat ik anders bang ben dat mijn huisarts me niet sirieus neemt,,
die cursus bij ggz is wel leuk,maar ik geloof niet dat mijn vermoeitheid hier iets mee te maken heeft,ik voel me niet depri of zo
de prozac verhoging help ook niks,er is geen verrandering,ik heb nu aan de psygiater een nieuwe bloed test gevraagd,en hij heeft een uitgebreide test laten doen van bloed en urine,volgende week krijg ik de uitslag
het is zo vervelend ,ik was altijd zo aktief,,,,
ik weet het niet meer kunnen ze me niet testen op ME?
groetjes moon

----------


## Agnes574

CVS/ME is een 'uitsluitingsziekte' dus zullen ze je eerst grondig binnenstebuiten moeten keren om andere ziektes te kunnen uitsluiten vooraleer de diagnose CVS/ME gesteld kan worden... ik hoop voor jou dat er iets anders uit de onderzoeken 'blijkt', iets wat 'op te lossen valt'

Sterkte moon!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Moon,

Wat vervelend dat het erger is geworden  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat er iets uit de bloed en urine test komt, misschien dat je er dan wat aan kan doen  :Smile: 
En idd zoals Agnes zegt zijn er vele soorten tests die je moet ondergaan voordat je de diagnose CVS/ME kan krijgen...
Wat heb je tot nu toe geprobeerd om je vermoeidheid tegen te gaan? 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## moon39

bedankt voor jullie reachtie,

kan iemand me vertellen wat ze nog meer kunnen testen dan als alleen bloed en urine?
als er niks uit die testen komt, waar moet ik dan heen?
ik heb het idee dat als er niks uit je bloedonderzoek komt de doktoren ook vinden dat je niks hebt,kijk maar naar het begin van mijn topic ,ze zoeken het gelijk geestelijk.

ik werk met alles mee,loop bij ggz ,doe een cursus enz enz ,maar ik blijf gewoon moe,moe ,moe......
wat kan ik nog meer doen?????
ik heb werk met onregelmatig diensten ,de ene keer moet ik om 4.30 mijn bed uit om om 6 uur te beginnen ,en de andere keer werk ik tot 23 00 uur sávonds.
als ik de vroege dienst heb gehad ga ik om 15 00 uur naar mijn bed tot 17,30 uur ,, anders trek ik het niet.
als ik laat heb slaap ik tot 11 uur en kan ik daarna naar mijn werk...
op mijn werk red ik het net,maar zogauw ik uit me werk kom stort ik in,thuis doe ik dan helemaal niks meer.
gr moon

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan je mijn eigen ervaringen vertellen;

-Bloed, urine en (24-uurs)stoelgangonderzoek,
-Slaaplabo (een nachtje int ziekenhuis slapen,waar ze dan kijken/meten hoe je slaapkwaliteit is),
-Maag-darmonderzoek,
-Internistisch onderzoek,
-KNO onderzoek,
-EMG (spier/zenuwonderzoek),
-EEG (testen hersenactiviteit)
-Hartfilmpje
-Fietstest (testen van je uithoudingsvermogen > hartslag,bloedwaarden,etc),
-Psychologisch onderzoek (gesprekken met psycholoog en psychiater)

Ik denk dat ik alles zowat genoemd heb nu (ik ben écht helemaal binnenstebuiten gekeerd  :Big Grin: )
... pas na al die testen heeft men bij mij de diagnose CVS/ME gesteld.

Het kan echter ook zijn dat je absoluut niet tegen ploegendienst kan...en enkel maar goed kan functioneren in een dag-job.
Ik heb hier ooit eens een artikel over geplaatst...
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=ploegen
Sommige mensen kunnen écht niet omgaan met die 'ontregelde biologische klok'.

Heb je dezelfde klachten als je bijv 2 of 3 weken vakantie hebt??

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Moon39,

Ik lees nu zo je verhaal met de afwisselende diensten... toen ik werk had met afwisselende diensten voelde ik mij niet goed, ik at niet goed, ik sliep niet goed ed en kwam erachter dat ik met meer regelmaat beter functioneer... dus misschien ligt het inderdaad aan de ploegendienst...
Misschien is er een mogelijkheid om de ene week ochtendiensten te nemen en de andere week avonddiensten??? Dan heeft je lichaam (in elk geval de mijne) er minder moeite mee...
Als het niet daaraan ligt bij jou dan zijn er zoals Agnes zegt vele tests te doen...
In elk geval succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## moon39

bedankt voor jullie reachtie,
ik werk nu al ruim12 jaar in ploegediensten,en ik heb het vroeger veel vel drukker gehad dan nu ,ik heb een paar 5 jaar geleden ruim 50 uur per week gewerkt en daarnaast was ik ook nog de (perfecte ) huisvrouw,
mijn huis zag er tip top uit ,en ik had energie voor 10.
daarom heb ik het er nu ook zo moeilijk mee.
gisteren had ik een vroege en ben ik om 15.oo uur van uit mijn werk naar bed gegaan,mijn man heeft me om 17.30 wakker gemaakt en we hebben gegeten om 21.30 ben ik weer te bed gegaan en vanmorgen heeft me man me om 10.15 wakker gemaakt omdat ik naar ggz moest.
ik had dus ruim 12 uur geslapen,maar ik zag er uit of ik de hele nacht wakker was geweest (dikke ogen,wallen enz)
met mijn spygoloog er over gehad en die zegt ook dat ik mijn bloeduitslag volgende week moet afwachten,en als daar weer niks uit komt me moet laten doorsturen,,,ook zei zegt dat dit niet normaal is.
zij geloofd ook niet dat het psygisch is ( he he gelukkig!!!!) maargoed volgende week woensdag moet ik terug naar de psygiater en hij heeft mijn bloed uitslag,ik hoop dat er wat uit komt en zoniet dat hij me doorstuurd .
ik wil weten wat ik heb ,mijn opa had MS ,en daar moet ik toch steeds aan denken.
groetjes moon

----------


## Agnes574

Moon, 

Je niet druk maken over die MS van je opa...
Mijn moeder heeft MS (ik was ook bang dat het dat ging zijn): ik heb echter géén MS (daar kun je wél op getest worden!) maar CVS ... 
Feit is; het is allebei niet leuk  :Frown: 

Hopelijk krijg je duidelijkheid door je bloeduitslag!
Sterkte,
Xx Ag

----------


## moon39

hallo allemaal,

het is ook niet zo dat ik echt heel bang ben dat ik MS hebt,mar ik denk er wel aan,en wat ik merk bj doktoren en omgeving dat als ze niks vinden in je bloed je ook niks hebt.
als ik tegen collega's of vriendinnen zeg dat ik zo moe ben krijg ik standaard te horen;; O IK BEN OOK WEL MOE!!!!!, of mischien moet je er niet aan toegeven als ik blijf liggen word ik ook al moeier!!!!!!
Zolang het geen naam hebt,mankeer je niks ,,,,???
daarnaast is het ook zo dat ik op mijn werk altijd mijn best doe om allert,vrolijk,en aktief te zijn,(al vergeet ik de laatste tijd wel van alles) gelukkig kan mijn manneger daar wel om lachen, ze kennen me ook niet moe,ik zeg het wel,,,ze weten niet hoe ik thuis ben....
natuurlijk moet ik voor 100 % mijn werk doen,,,,maar mijn gezin lijd er onder,al hoor ik mijn man niet klagen gelukkig maar leuk is het niet hij is 17 jaar ouder ,,,maar ik voel me veeel veeeel ouder als hij.
gr moon

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Moon,

Fijn dat je psycholoog je wil doorverwijzen voor verder onderzoek als de bloedtest uitslag niks oplevert  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat de uislag je duidelijkheid bied, maar misschien kan je in de tussentijd (extra) vitaminen ofzo innemen? 
Ik snap dat je op je werk je 100% wil inzetten, maar jijzelf en je gezin moeten daar niet onder komen te lijden hoor, je moet nog lang mee met je lichaam!
Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Moon,

Ik herken je verhaal maar al te goed!
-"Ach, iedereen is toch wel 's moe?"
-"Als je zolang slaapt ben je gewoon moe van het teveel slapen",
-"Je ziet er helemaal niet moe uit!",
-"Het zit tussen je oren, je bloeduitslag was toch ok?!",
etc,etc,etc......

Laat die mensen maar babbelen meid en trek het je niet aan; jij alleen weet hoe jij je voelt!!!!
Bij mij heeft het zo'n 8 jaar (!!) geduurd eer mijn ouders zich erbij neerlegden en begrip toonden voor mijn CVS...dat is écht niet leuk hoor!
Qua relatie is het van tijd tot tijd ook héél moeilijk, maar als mijn partner er geen begrip voor op kan brengen is hij me niet waard heb ik mezelf ingeprent!

Sterkte meid en mijn advies; blijven 'drammen' bij die dokters tot ze je iets kunnen zeggen!!

Knuff Ag

----------


## Zwartje

Ben je niet gewoon "uitgeput"?? Na jaren van werken en werken en voor het gezin zorgen. Misschien moet je een tijdje echt heeeeeeeel erg uitrusten en loskomen van alle zorgen en het gevoel opgewekt en energiek te moeten zijn. 

Ik wil hiermee niet zeggen dus dat het psychisch is, maar gewoon echte moeheid. De oorzaak is dan jarenlange roofbouw op je lichaam dat geen tijd heeft gekregen om te rusten en te relaxen. 
Dan vinden de doktoren geen oorzaak......

Ik wens je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Moon,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Wanneer krijg je volgende week de uitslag? Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## moon39

hoi allemaal,

nou ik het de bloeduitslag van de psygiater(of hoe je dat ook schrijft)en wat denken jullie???????
niks,,, helemaal niks,!!!!!!!!
een ander zou blij zijn ,maar ik niet....??
heb nog even met die beste man gesproken en ook hij zegt nu zelf dat het bij mij niet psychisch zit,en hij weet het ook niet.
hij vond het wel raar dat ik ook zo slecht zag vooral S,avonds (als ik dan iets fijns moet doen zet ik ook mijn bril op terwijl ik mijn lensen in heb)
en die spiertrekkingen in mijn armen en benen vind hij ook vreemd.
hij adviseerde mij terug naar de huisarts te gaan,en me door te laten sturen ,,daarbij vermelden dat de psygiater niks heeft gevonden,.
maar waar heen moet ik me laten doorsturen??????
wat voor een arts????
laatst had ik ook weer iets raars,
op een dag had ik wat energie en toen heb ik lekker veel in huis gedaan(alles blijft liggen,vooral ook omdat ik werk,en na mijn werk geen energie meer heb)dus lekker gewerkt in huis,toen ik naar bed ging was is dood moe,en de dag er op moest ik werken dus om 5 uur op.
ik kon niet slapen,omdat mijn armen zo ontzettend aan het schokken waren,ik ze niet op een plek kon laten liggen,dat deed (zeer),
dus nu de hele nacht wakker gelegen,terwijl ik altijd juist heel veel slaap.
ook heb ik last van soms een pijnlijke huid op een bepaalde plaats,bv op mijn onderarm is het net op het verbrand,geschraafd is,maar je ziet niks?????????
ach ,,,,,oud ,stram,moe,en nog geen 80 hihihihi 
gr moon

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Moon,

Vervelend dat je zoveel kachten hebt en niet weet waar het vandaan komt  :Frown: 
Misschien kan je je laten doorverwijzen naar een neuroloog om een mri ofzo te maken om te kijken of het iets met de zenuwen of spieren is???
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## marchoogland

Beste Agnes en medelezers,

Ik ben een jonge gozer van 30 jaar en herken veel van deze zaken met mijn eigen lichaam.

In 2008 heb ik een honkbalknuppel in mijn gelaat gekregen waarna ik met nekklachten last kreeg van duizelingen. Na de neuroloog, hersen-scans en verschillende bloedonderzoeken, psychische onderzoeken etc bleek dat ik helemaal gezond was (gelukkig). Alleen de vermoeidheid en het wazige zicht krijgen de fysiotherapeut en de manueeltherapeut er niet uit. Nu werk ik al 10 jaar in ploegendienst en heb ik nergens ooit last van gehad, nu zie ik 's avonds geen letter meer op het scherm staan. (ps geen bril nodig ben ook al naar de opticien geweest). Weet echt niet wat ik er mee aan moet. Ook tijdens een vakantie in Aruba had ik 's avond last van slecht zicht.
Heeft iemand een idee wat er aan de hand is?

Gr.,
Marc

----------


## elementen

Hoi Moon,

Ik ben door alle reacties vluchtig heen gegaan.
Ben erg benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat???

Zelf ben ik mijn leven ook veel tegen muren opgelopen en veel zoekende geweest.
Het voordeel wat er uit is gekomen, dat is dat ik mensen als therapeut ondersteun en vanuit hobbie mensen kan adviseren.
Voor mezelf ben er achter gekomen dat het probleem o.a lag in het enorm gevoelig zijn voor energie en gebruik daar nog steeds bepaalde (meditatie) technieken voor.
Daarnaast speelde ook voeding en andere factoren me in mijn klachten.
Echter, er is nooit iets aangetoond door de reguliere geneeskunde.......en ja.....dan is op dat moment het leven zwaar.
En als er niks gevonden wordt, dan gaan zelfs specialisten en hooggelerenden aan de haal met suggesties.....als jeweetwel.

Het was lang geleden dat je op de site actief was....
dus ben benieuwd ..of er een reactie van je komt.

groeten van Ruud

----------


## ikke64

@Moon39,

Toen ik je symptomen las moest ik eigenlijk aan suikerziekte denken.
Is daar al op getest?

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marc,
Vervelend dat je na allemaal onderzoeken geen idee hebt waar je klachten vandaan komen  :Frown:  Heb je alleen 's avonds last van slecht zicht? Heb je er dan ook andere symptomen bij? Misschien dat het iets te maken heeft met vermoeidheid of dat er door die klap toch iets geraakt of geschud is waardoor je avond/nacht zicht verminderd is?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ruud,
Jammer dat de reguliere geneeskunde niks voor je kon betekenen, maar wel fijn dat je zelf hebt ontdekt dat je klachten anders zijn/verminderen door oa meditatie technieken en aanpassing van voeding!

@ Moon,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Heb je een suikerziekte test laten doen zoals Ikke aangaf?
Misschien dat je zoals Ruud aangeeft bepaalde oefeningen kan doen of je voeding kan aanpassen om te kijken of het dan betert?!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## marchoogland

Hoi Luus,

Ja vervelend... begrijp er nog steeds niets van.
Waarschijnlijk zit er door die klap een soort blokkade in mijn nek waardoor er minder bloed (zeg zuurstof) naar de hersenen getransporteerd word en heb je daar 's morgens, als je "gereset" ben, minder last van op een of andere manier. 
Misschien nog maar eens naar een chiropraktor gaan ofzo want ik weet het echt niet meer.
(En ja oorsuizen en dus die nekklachten)

Bedankt voor je berichtje

Gr.,
Marc




[QUOTE=Luuss0404;44339]@ Marc,
Vervelend dat je na allemaal onderzoeken geen idee hebt waar je klachten vandaan komen  :Frown:  Heb je alleen 's avonds last van slecht zicht? Heb je er dan ook andere symptomen bij? Misschien dat het iets te maken heeft met vermoeidheid of dat er door die klap toch iets geraakt of geschud is waardoor je avond/nacht zicht verminderd is?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Onassa

Ik lees hier twee klachten die ook medicijn gerelateerd kunnen zijn.
Ik herken ze namelijk beide.
Oorsuizen kan door een bepaald medicijn komen waardoor je bloeddruk wat omlaag gaat en dat zijn niet alleen bloed druk verlagers maar ook bepaalde anti depressiva (en misschien nog meer,maar ik weet dat bepaalde AD's deze klacht kunnen veroorzaken)
Minder, moeizamer of waziger zien kan ook weer komen door deze groep medicatie MAAR ook door beplaade sterkere pijnstillers.
Ik kwam een maand of 2 bij de opticien omdat mijn ogen naar mijn gevoel ook erg achteruit gingen.
Hij heeft alle tests gedaan en daar kwam uit dat er met mijn ogen niets mankeerd.
Toen vroeg hij of ik medicijnen gebruik en vroeg me welke.
Ik begon met opnoemen bij de tramadol(morfine achtige pijnstiller) en toen zij hij....stop maar, dan weet ik waar het aan ligt.
Deze groep pijnstillers veroorzaken die klachten dus ook.
Ik weet niet of dit voor jullie opgaat, maar wilde het toch melden omdat dit vrij onbekent is als bijwerking van deze middelen.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marc,
Je kan inderdaad proberen of de chiropractor of misschien door middel van acupunctuur je klachten afnemen... ik hoop het wel voor je!
Gebruik je ook medicijnen? Zoals Diane zegt kunnen sommige klachten ook door medicijnen komen...
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Onassa voor je post,

Mijn ogen zijn ook 'tip-top' in orde, maar ik heb soms ook het gevoel dat ik minder goed zie; zal door de medicatie komen (ik zit nog hoger op de pijnstillings-ladder dan Tramadol > nl: OxyContin) ... is wel een geruststelling!!

----------


## sietske763

heb deze klachten ook af en toe, komt bij mij door medicatie

----------


## dotito

Ik ook komt ook van de pijnmedicatie en vroeger had ik het nog meer maar dat kwam dan van de clonazepam.

----------


## mamier

> Leuk dat je reageert. Vervelend ja. Maar ik zit nu met een een ander probleem. Heb voor de 4de keer pfeiffer. Doodmoe (dat ben ik ook al van de MS) en ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat mensen op 60 jarige leeftijd tot 4 keer toe pfeiffer krijgen (en dat terwijl ik nooit tong zoen, waar het van moet komen). Groetjes Els


Hallo dat hoef je ook helemaal niet van zoenen te krijgen hoor,al noemen ze het wel vaak de kus ziekte  :Confused:  Als er iemand in je omgeving pfeifer heeft en hoest kan jij het ook krijgen,ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.
Groet Mamier

----------


## merel2

Hoi Moon,

Ik denk ook in dezelfde richting als Tinus1964. Ik heb zelf ook vele klachten gehad en ook deze klachten van jouw. Ik kreeg ook te horen dat het veel met stress te maken zou kunnen hebben. Had vele klachten al jaren en jaren .
Ik weet niet Moon of je hier nog leest , want jouw bericht is wel van lange tijd terug .
Ik heb alles snel over gelezen en kom nergens iets tegen van vitamine tekort. Alleen van Tinus over B12. Ik heb mij zelf hier ook op laten prikken en 2 x er kwam niets uit. Alles was oke met mijn bloedwaarde.
Toch zette me dit aan het denken en ben verder gaan zoeken. 
Vitamine B5 véééél te kort . Vitamine B3 en D3 erg aan de lage kant. 

Groeten Merel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Merel,
Fijn dat je jou ervaring deelt  :Smile: 
Ik heb zelf minimumwaarde van vit B12 en volgens de huisarts is dat goed, alleen mijn lichaam geeft aan dat ik meer nodig heb. Er zijn marges en als je daar binnenvalt is het volgens de huisarts/bloedtest oke, maarja niet elk lichaam is hetzelfde en dat wordt nog niet altijd gped opgepikt door de medici  :Confused:

----------


## merel2

Hoi Luuss,
Als je zelf de uitslag hebt dan weet je wel wat je er mee moet. 
Als je dan veel klachten heb van de vitamine die je tekort/te laag hebt , 
is het niet zo moeilijk.
Ik heb ook twee die tegen de ondergrens aanzitten en ik slik die vitamine alle 2 bij. 
Wil gewoon van mijn klachten af  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mamier

Hallo ,hier heb ik ook verstand van helaas.Ik had en heb ook een B12 tekort en prik mezelf al jaren,nu 1x per 3 weken.ook vit D te laag waarvoor devaron 1x daags 4 druppels= gelijk aal pilletje,s,huisartsen hebben meestal niet veel met B12 en alle ander vitm vraag daarom altijd zelf je waarden op een uitdraai dus.Als ze zeggen het is goed,weten ze vaak niet eens wat de waarden echt moet zijn.Ik zal een link meesturen misscien vinden jullie dit fijn.Meer willen weten mag altijd vragen stellen,maar lees eerst hier maar,en je kunt er ook lid worden en met je vragen terecht.Voor zover even mijn verhaal.

http://www.stichtingb12tekort.nl/forum/index.php
Met vrgr Mamier

----------


## sykvia

hallo

ja ik herekn die klachten wel.altijd moe,je er staads toe zetten om uberhaubt iets te doen,alles is zwaar en een opgaven.
maar soma moet je omdat je kinderen hebt of andere verantwoordelijkheden.
maar het liefs deed je niks.
soms denk ik van de vermoeidheid zie ik ook wazig,ogen zijn dan ook rood doorlopen,veel spanningshoofdpijn.
maar bloedtesten waren bij mij goed.

zelf denk ik dat we zo erg over onze grenzen heen zijn gegaan en nog niet meer luisteren na ons lichaam,en dit is het resultaat.
heb er een burn-out van gekregen uiteindelijk.
depressie omdat ik toch door moest en de frustratie van wat me niet meer lukte en onverschilligheid.niet omdat je niet wil,maar het lukt gewoonweg niet meer,altijd maar moe.
ja als dit ook joouw simtonen zijn,dan zou ik echt waken voor het zover te laten komen dan mij.

sterkte een lotgenoot

----------


## mamier

> hallo
> 
> ja ik herekn die klachten wel.altijd moe,je er staads toe zetten om uberhaubt iets te doen,alles is zwaar en een opgaven.
> maar soma moet je omdat je kinderen hebt of andere verantwoordelijkheden.
> maar het liefs deed je niks.
> soms denk ik van de vermoeidheid zie ik ook wazig,ogen zijn dan ook rood doorlopen,veel spanningshoofdpijn.
> maar bloedtesten waren bij mij goed.
> 
> zelf denk ik dat we zo erg over onze grenzen heen zijn gegaan en nog niet meer luisteren na ons lichaam,en dit is het resultaat.
> ...


Mag ik vragen wat de waarden van je B12 was? Artsten vinden het namelijk al gauw goed.Ik heb er heel veel aan overgehouden zoals oa poli neuropathie en heel veen dingen.Veel sterkte en als je wilt weten wat je waarden zijn gewoon even een uitdraai vragen van je uitslagen.
Mamier

----------


## afra1213

beste Moon39,

Ik zou je alvleesklier eens nakijken.
En opletten met aspartaam.

Ik wil een voorbeeld geven van mijn eigen ervaring: 
Een oogarts vertelde tegen een vrouw dat het slechte zicht in haar ogen veroorzaakt wordt doordat de bloeddoorstroming naar de ogen het probleem is. 

Deze vrouw krijgt uiteindelijk bloedverdunners. 

Dit blijkt niet te werken. 

Uiteindelijk verteld iemand dat dit veroorzaakt wordt door cola light, ik begrijp dat je dit moeilijk kan begrijpen dat dit waar kan zijn. Immers alle stoffen in cola zijn goedgekeurd (E nummers) o.a. Aspertaam.

Echter als deze kennis van mij hiermee stopt ging dit snel genezen.

Ik heb dit met mijn eigen ogen gezien !!!! 

Dus is mag volmondig te beweren dat cola vergift is voor mensen die een zwakke alvleesklier hebben.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Moon39,

Ms voorkomen, let op met zoveel mogelijk light producten, 

Lees ondstaande artikel, googl nog maar eens verder op Asperaam, E-nummers enz.

ZOET VERGIF, EEN MUST OM TE LEZEN

In oktober 2001 werd mijn zus erg ziek. Ze had maagkrampen en ze had het heel zwaar. Lopen was een enorme opgave. Ze had al haar krachten nodig om uit bed te komen, zoveel pijn had ze.

In maart 2002 had ze al verschillende weefsel- en spierbiopsies ondergaan en had ze 24 verschillende medicaties voorgeschreven gekregen. De artsen konden niet vinden wat zij mankeerde en zij had zoveel pijn en was zo ziek dat ze wist dat ze ging sterven.

Zij zette haar huis, bankrekeningen, levensverzekering etc. op naam van haar dochter en regelde alles voor de verzorging van haar jongere kinderen.

Zij wilde nog één keer echt genieten en plande voor 22 maart een reisje naar Florida (voornamelijk in een rolstoel).
Op 19 maart belde ik haar hoe de meest recente tests waren verlopen en zij zei dat men bij de tests niets had gevonden, maar dat men dacht dat ze MS had.

Ik herinnerde me een e-mail die een vriend me gestuurd had en vroeg mijn zus of zij frisdrank Light dronk. Zij bevestigde dit en stond zelfs op het punt om een flesje open te maken. Ik raadde haar aan om te stoppen met het drinken van Light drankjes en e-mailde haar het artikel dat mijn vriend, advocaat van beroep, mij had toegestuurd.

Mijn zus belde me binnen 32 uur na ons telefoongesprek en vertelde me dat ze gestopt was met het drinken van Light frisdrank en dat ze kon lopen. De spierkrampen verdwenen. Ze voelde zich nog wel geen 100%, maar wel stukken beter. Ze zou met dit artikel naar haar dokter gaan en me later bellen.

Wel, ze belde me en vertelde dat haar arts verbaasd was. Hij zou al zijn MS- patienten bellen en navragen of zij kunstmatige zoetstof van wat voor soort dan ook gebruikten. Kortom, zij werd vergiftigd door het aspartaam in de Light drankjes en was letterlijk bezig dood te gaan.

Toen zij op 22 maart in Florida aankwam, hoefde zij nog maar 1 pil te slikken en dat was een pil tegen de aspartaam-vergiftiging. Zij is goed op weg naar een compleet herstel en ZE LOOPT, geen rolstoel. Dit artikel redde haar leven.

Als er op een label "SUIKERVRIJ" staat : VERGEET HET!! Er zit gegarandeerd ASPARTAAM in

Ik heb verscheidene lezingen gegeven op de Wereld Milieu Conferentie over Aspartaam, op de markt gebracht als Nutrasweet en diverse andere namen.

Tijdens een lezing door de EPA was bekend gemaakt dat er in 2001 in de USA een epidemie was van MS en systemic lupus (een het gehele gestel betreffende huidziekte). Het was moeilijk te bepalen welk vergif hier de oorzaak van was. Ik stond op en vertelde dat ik daar was om een lezing juist over dat onderwerp te geven. Ik zal uitleggen waarom juist aspartaam zo gevaarlijk is.

Als de temperatuur van deze zoetstof boven de 86º Fahrenheit (32º Celcius) komt, verandert de methylalcohol in aspartaam in formaldehyde en vervolgens in mierenzuur, dat op*zijn beurt weer stofwisselingszuurvergiftiging veroorzaakt. Mierenzuur is het vergif dat voorkomt in de steek van vuurmieren.

De methanol vergiftiging lijkt heel erg veel op MS en systematische lupus. Heel veel mensen hebben de verkeerde diagnose gekregen. Ofschoon MS geen doodsvonnis betekent, is methanol vergiftiging dat wel.

Systematische lupus komt bijna net zoveel voor als MS, vooral bij Dieet Cola en Pepsi drinkers.

Het slachtoffer weet gewoonlijk niet dat aspartaam de boosdoener is. Hij of zij blijft het gebruiken; de Lupus wordt zodanig geïrriteerd dat het levensbedreigend kan worden.

Wij hebben patienten gezien waarbij de symptomen van systematische Lupus verdwenen zodra zij geen Light drank meer gebruikten. In gevallen van mensen met MS verdwijnen de meeste symptomen. We hebben veel gevallen gezien waarbij het zicht terugkwam en het gehoor aanmerkelijk verbeterde.

Dit is ook van toepassing op gevallen van tinnitus en fybromyalgie.

Gedurende een lezing zei ik: ?Als u aspartaam gebruikt en u lijdt aan fybromyalgie, krampen, pijnscheuten, gevoelloosheid in benen, duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, tinnitus, gewrichtspijn, onverklaarbare depressie, angstaanvallen, onduidelijk spreken, vertroebeld zicht of geheugenverlies, dan heeft u waarschijnlijk een aspartaam-vergiftiging.

Mensen stonden op gedurende mijn lezing en zeiden: ik heb sommige van deze symptomen, is het omkeerbaar?

JA! JA! JA! Stop met het drinken van Light drank en wees alert op aspartaam op voedsellabels. Veel producten worden hiermee versterkt. Dit is een serieus probleem.

Dr. Espart (een van mijn sprekers) merkte op dat zoveel mensen symptomatisch schijnen te zijn voor MS en dat, gedurende zijn recente bezoek aan een ziekenhuis, een verpleegster hem meldde, dat 6 van haar vrienden, allemaal zware Cola Light verslaafden, allen de diagnose MS hadden gekregen. Dit kan geen toeval meer zijn.

Light dranken zijn geen dieetproducten. Het is een chemisch gewijzigd, veelvoudig sodium (zout) en aspartaam bevattend product, dat juist maakt dat je verlangt naar koolhydraten. Het lijkt er eerder op dat je juist meer gaat wegen. Deze producten bevatten formaldehyde, wat opgeslagen wordt in de vetcellen, vooral op de heupen en dijen. Formaldehyde is absoluut vergif en wordt voornamelijk gebruikt om lichaamsweefsel te conserveren. Veel producten die wij elke dag gebruiken bevatten deze stof, die wij niet in ons lichaam zouden moeten opslaan.

Dr. Roberts vermeldde in zijn lezingen dat, eenmaal verlost van de ?dieetproducten? en met geen beduidende toename van oefeningen, zijn patiënten een gemiddelde van 19 pond verloren gedurende een proefperiode.

Aspartaam is vooral gevaarlijk voor diabetici. Wij ondervonden dat sommige artsen, die meenden dat zij een patiënt hadden met retinopathie, in feite te maken hadden met symptomen veroorzaakt door aspartaam. De aspartaam zorgt dat de bloedsuiker oncontroleerbaar wordt.

Dientengevolge kunnen diabetici lijden aan acuut geheugenverlies tengevolge van het feit dat aspartaamzuur en phenytalaline neurotoxisch zijn als ze zonder de andere aminozuren worden genomen die nodig zijn voor een goede balans.

Diabetes behandelen gaat helemaal over BALANS. Vooral bij diabetici passeert het aspartaam de bloed/hersenen grens en maakt dan de neuronen van de hersenen slechter. Het veroorzaakt dan diverse soorten van hersenbeschadiging, infarcten, depressie, manische depressie, paniek-aanvallen, oncontroleerbare woede-aanvallen!!!

Consumptie van aspartaam veroorzaakt deze zelfde symptomen ook bij niet-diabetici. Documentatie en observatie onthullen ook dat duizenden kinderen met de diagnose ADD en ADHD een complete omslag kregen in hun gedrag als deze chemische producten niet meer gebruikt werden. Zogenaamde gedragsveranderende medicijnen (Ritalin e.a.) zijn niet meer langer nodig. De waarheid is dat ze eigenlijk in de eerste plaats nooit nodig waren. De meeste van deze kinderen werden dagelijks vergiftigd met juist het voedsel dat* beter voor hen zou zijn dan suiker.

Het vermoeden bestaat ook dat de aspartaam in duizenden pallets met Coke en Pepsi Light drank, die gedronken werd door mannen en vrouwen in de Golfoorlog, gedeeltelijk schuld heeft aan het wel bekende Golfoorlog syndroom.

Dr. Roberts waarschuwt dat het geboortegebreken kan veroorzaken, zoals verstandelijke handicaps, als het gebruikt wordt gedurende de tijd van conceptie of de zwangerschap.

Kinderen lopen vooral het risico van neurologische kwalen en zouden NOOIT kunstmatige zoetstof moeten krijgen. Er zijn verscheidene gevallen bekend van kinderen die lijden aan epileptische aanvallen en andere neurologische storingen die rechtstreeks veroorzaakt worden door het gebruik van dit dodelijke vergif.

Hierin ligt het probleem. Er was een hoorzitting van het Congres waar grote bezwaren werden ingediend tegen het gebruik van aspartaam.Sinds deze hoorzitting zijn er nog twee gevolgd en nog steeds is er nog niets aan gedaan. De medicijnen en chemische lobbies hebben veel in de melk te brokkelen.

Helaas is het patent van MONSANTO op aspartaam verlopen. Er zijn nu meer dan 6000 producten op de markt die dit dodelijke chemische product bevatten en er zullen er nog meer worden geïntroduceerd. Iedereen wil een stukje van de Aspartaam-cake. Ik kan u verzekeren dat Monsanto, de uitvinder van aspartaam, weet hoe dodelijk het is.

En is het niet ironisch dat Monsanto o.a. de Amerikaanse Diabetes Vereniging, de Amerikaanse Dieet Vereniging en de Conferentie van het Amerikaanse College van Artsen sponsort?

Dit is onlangs aan het licht gebracht in de New York Times. Bovengenoemde organisaties kunnen geen kritiek leveren of hun link met Monsanto bekend maken, omdat zij geld krijgen van de voedselindustrie en achter hun producten moeten staan.

Senator Howard Metzenbaum schreef en presenteerde een wetsontwerp, dat men labelwaarschuwingen moest aanbrengen op producten die aspartaam bevatten, vooral voor wat betreft zwangere vrouwen, kinderen en babies. Het wetsontwerp zou ook onafhankelijke studies moeten instellen over de bekende gevaren en de bestaande problemen bij de bevolking betreffende aanvallen, veranderingen in de hersenen, neurologische veranderingen en gedragssymptomen.

Het wetsontwerp werd afgewezen.

Het is bekend dat de machtige medicijnen en chemische lobbies hier verantwoordelijk voor zijn door de 'honden' van ziekte en dood los te laten op een argeloos en ongeïnformeerd publiek.

Wel, u bent nu geïnformeerd. U HEEFT HET RECHT OM DIT TE WETEN!!!

----------

